# Photoshop 5.0 to corel X4



## carefree (Oct 4, 2008)

I have rhinestone designs that I made on Adobe Photoshop 5.0. I now have Corel X4 and would like to be able to bring the designs over from photoshop. I can import the file to Corel, ungroup and all my layers come up, but the design isn't clear and precise. Not good enough for cutting. If I select each item, it comes up as a bmp. How can I clean these up for use in Corel? Does Macromonster have anything that will help??

Thanks!!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

any image you create in Photoshop is a bitmap...and will remain a bmp no matter where you take it. If you import into Corel, it is still a bitmap. In order to cut in vinyl as you know you have to have a vector image. I doubt that having the image vectorized will help..but you can try using Vector Magic | Precision Bitmap To Vector Conversion Online The first two images are free or just $7.95 or so a month for unlimited images.

If you do not have a Rhinestone system and want to use Corel, lnfortum, a user on this forum has some great tutorials on how to create a rhinestone pattern in Corel...OR you can pay $35 (advance registration) at Rhinestoning With CorelDRAW - Webinar
This is an hour and a half webinar on creating rhinestone designs in Corel. As of this morning (10/31/09) there was still some vacancy..but today is last day to get advance registration...the webinar has two sessions on Nov 18th..this might make it easier for you


----------



## carefree (Oct 4, 2008)

I signed up for the webinar the other day. Very excited about it. 

I was hoping for an easier way to switch the photoshop over to corel. Since I spent hours, days and weeks creating all my alphabets on different layers and dropping those layers into new documents to form my word designs. 

I really didn't want to have to spend hours, days and weeks again recreating everything in corel. 

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

carefree said:


> I signed up for the webinar the other day. Very excited about it.
> 
> I was hoping for an easier way to switch the photoshop over to corel. Since I spent hours, days and weeks creating all my alphabets on different layers and dropping those layers into new documents to form my word designs.
> 
> ...


Try this:

1) Raise the resolution/dpi in photoshop. 300 dpi is a good place to start.
2) Click the magic wand
3) Change the tolerance to 10
4) Click anywhere in the white background
5) Click Select then Similar
6) Press delete to remove the background. It will help get good trace of the image in Coreldraw.
7) Save the image
8) Import it in Corel Draw
9) Press enter when the marker comes up to place it in the center of the page.
10) Click the image and Bitmaps
11) Click convert to bitmap
12) Change the DPI to 300 if it is not already set to that value
13) Click Anti-aliasing checkbox
14) Click the Transparent background check box
15) Click OK
16) Click Bitmaps
17) Click Outline Trace
18) Click Line Art
Note: A message might come up to reduce the image size. Click Keep the original command button.

19) When the dialogue box opens the following check boxes have to be checked if they are not marked already:

-Delete original image
-Remove Background
-Merge adjacent objects of the same color
-Remove overlapping objects

20) Click OK
21) Click Arrange then ungroupall
22) Click the Shape tool or press F10
23) Press Ctrl A to select all the nodes
24) There is an input box in the tool bars above the horizontal ruler next to Reduce Nodes
25) Type 10 then enter to reduce stray nodes
26) Click and delete any extra stray outlines
27) That is as good as it is going to get
28) Try sending it to the cutter. 

I also have a tutorial for contour cutting bitmap image that is pretty much the same as the procedure above. It is written with pictorial illustrations. It shows from Photoshop Elements to Corel Draw transition. Here is the link: http://sites.google.com/site/lnfort..._Photoshop_Contour_Cut.pdf?attredirects=0&d=1

The tool locations and names may be different. That was written in X3 environment. The functions are the same in X4.

Send me a PM if you have any question.

BTW you might want to check this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t92789.html

There are lots of tips and tricks for Corel Draw users.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Awesome procedure....

Thanks!


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

The Corel Rhinestone Webinar for $35 was a preregister special that ended a week ago. I went to sign up the following Monday and the cost is now $50. They have also added another webinar I believe in December. I would have probably paid the $35, but $50 is a stretch for me. Especially since Luis aka Lnfortun has such awesome tutorials available to us - and the amazing thing is he gladly shares them for free. You just don't find many people willing to offer that kind of help anymore - and he's not even trying to sell us anything!!


----------

